# Is it ok to add whey protein to cooked oatmeal?



## eidolon (Dec 20, 2003)

Hi guys, I was wondering if it's a good idea to mix a scoop of whey protein into a bowl of cooked oatmeal. Will the heat have any effect on the protein?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

It fine, I cook with protein all the time.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 20, 2003)

I hear of people doing it all the time, mind you I never could get it right.... I prefer them without anyways


----------



## eidolon (Dec 20, 2003)

Great, thanks alot.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

To be safe, add it to the oatmeal after cooking


----------



## MeLo (Dec 21, 2003)

how does it taste like?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2003)

I sometimes add a scoop of Optimum Nutrition's chocolate flavored whey to a bowl of oatmeal and add a bit of skim milk.  Tastes like chocolate oatmeal.


----------



## jeanice (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with Jersey, the Choc ON and oats taste great!


----------



## MeLo (Dec 22, 2003)

i only have vanilla ON flavour.. and it's a 5lb tub. the store that i bought it from has only this flavour left. will it mess up the taste?


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 29, 2003)

i take em sperate

i have a bowl of oats and a whey shake to wash em down... i suppose you could mix them, i don't really see the point, at the end of the day its personal prefrence


----------



## Saber (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> To be safe, add it to the oatmeal after cooking




???  Why? does it have a low flash point or something?


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah I would wait till after the oatmeal was cooked to add the protein too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2004)

If you add the protein before cooking you may damage it in the cooking process.  Its safer to add it afterwards.  Or just do what I do and add raw oats to my protein shake heh.


----------



## dmartin1003 (Jan 3, 2004)

my fav meal
1/2 cup of oatmeal with a scoop of pm protien vanillia carmel 1/4 cup wheat bran sf pancake syrup. my whole family loves it which sucks for me cost effective wise.


----------

